# Political - not cartoons



## BDBoop

Since they aren't actually political cartoons - this space for memes, etc.


----------



## Warrior102

Let us not seek the Republican answer or the Democratic answer but the right answer.
- JFK


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Wry Catcher

BDBoop said:


>



So true, and not something the echo chamber will attempt to refute.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## hangover

The republicans and democrats had a football game. After three quarters the score was still 0-0. Two minutes into the forth quarter, a train went by and blew its whistle. The dems were so dumb, they thought it was the end of the game, and walked off the field. Four plays later the cons scored a touchdown. And Boehner(pronounced boner) delared the GOP was a winner.


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Tank

Who needs a cartoon?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoE1R-xH5To]Pelosi: we have to pass the health care bill so that you can find out what is in it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## hangover

I made a bumper sticker for my car that says....
"Elephants and jackasses are just dumb animals"
Lots of people pass and honk, and give a thumbs up.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Exactly.


----------



## NLT




----------



## NLT




----------



## NLT




----------



## BDBoop

Courtesy of [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION]


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## BDBoop

Yeah. That.


----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## BDBoop

Works for me!!


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop

Lots of this going around these days.


----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daws101




----------



## BDBoop

daws101 said:


>



The fact that this is in a political thread pretty much doubles the humor.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/308669-it-s-only-words.html


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


>



ok, that was funny...


----------



## BDBoop

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, that was funny...
Click to expand...


Never stops being funny, either.


----------



## Trajan

and to be fair, its funny and a classic;


----------



## daws101

URL=http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/brian_dawson1/media/shit/TedCruzsDeliverance_zps0ed1c0b9.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## daws101




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## namvet




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## daws101




----------



## NLT




----------



## daws101




----------



## hangover

When I see the rash Obama puts on right wingers asses, it makes me happy.


----------



## BDBoop

hangover said:


> When I see the rash Obama puts on right wingers asses, it makes me happy.



Roger that.


----------



## lakeview




----------



## daws101

lakeview said:


>


wonder where she got all that work done?


----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## lakeview

MisterBeale said:


>



Why am I thinking of the movie "Idiocracy"?


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## lakeview




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## daws101




----------



## lakeview




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28269


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28270


----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28271


----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop

I love Mr. Stewart.


----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## lakeview




----------



## lakeview




----------



## lakeview




----------



## lakeview




----------



## lakeview




----------



## daws101




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## namvet

Bleipriester said:


>




Wir sprechen Englisch du Depp!!


----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## daws101




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Wyld Kard

daws101 said:


>



Hey dumbass,

The title of this thread is Political - *NOT CARTOONS*!

DUH!


----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass,
> 
> The title of this thread is Political - *NOT CARTOONS*!
> 
> DUH!
Click to expand...

duh! another asshole who doesn't understand that everything posted in this thread is a cartoon
 :A cartoon is a form of two-dimensional illustrated visual art. While the specific definition has changed over time, modern usage refers to a typically non-realistic or semi-realistic drawing or painting intended for satire, caricature, or humor, or to the artistic style of such works. An artist who creates cartoons is called a cartoonist.[1]
The term originated in the Middle Ages and first described a preparatory drawing for a piece of art, such as a painting, fresco, tapestry, or stained glass window. In the 19th century, it came to refer to humorous illustrations in magazines and newspapers, and in the early 20th century and onward it referred to comic strips and animated films.
not to state the obvious but you're an ignorant fuck!


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## daws101




----------



## Wyld Kard

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass,
> 
> The title of this thread is Political - *NOT CARTOONS*!
> 
> DUH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> duh! another asshole who doesn't understand that everything posted in this thread is a cartoon
> :A cartoon is a form of two-dimensional illustrated visual art. While the specific definition has changed over time, modern usage refers to a typically non-realistic or semi-realistic drawing or painting intended for satire, caricature, or humor, or to the artistic style of such works. An artist who creates cartoons is called a cartoonist.[1]
> The term originated in the Middle Ages and first described a preparatory drawing for a piece of art, such as a painting, fresco, tapestry, or stained glass window. In the 19th century, it came to refer to humorous illustrations in magazines and newspapers, and in the early 20th century and onward it referred to comic strips and animated films.
> not to state the obvious but you're an ignorant fuck!
Click to expand...




DUH! Just another shit-for-brains who doesn't understand that there is already another thread for Political Cartoons.  



> everything posted in this thread is a cartoon


No it's not you ignorant shit-stain.

You almost have a full deck however you are a jack off!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass,
> 
> The title of this thread is Political - *NOT CARTOONS*!
> 
> DUH!
> 
> 
> 
> duh! another asshole who doesn't understand that everything posted in this thread is a cartoon
> :A cartoon is a form of two-dimensional illustrated visual art. While the specific definition has changed over time, modern usage refers to a typically non-realistic or semi-realistic drawing or painting intended for satire, caricature, or humor, or to the artistic style of such works. An artist who creates cartoons is called a cartoonist.[1]
> The term originated in the Middle Ages and first described a preparatory drawing for a piece of art, such as a painting, fresco, tapestry, or stained glass window. In the 19th century, it came to refer to humorous illustrations in magazines and newspapers, and in the early 20th century and onward it referred to comic strips and animated films.
> not to state the obvious but you're an ignorant fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUH! Just another shit-for-brains who doesn't understand that there is already another thread for Political Cartoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything posted in this thread is a cartoon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not you ignorant shit-stain.
> 
> You almost have a full deck however you are a jack off!
Click to expand...

the master of ignorance speaks!


----------



## Wyld Kard

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> duh! another asshole who doesn't understand that everything posted in this thread is a cartoon
> :A cartoon is a form of two-dimensional illustrated visual art. While the specific definition has changed over time, modern usage refers to a typically non-realistic or semi-realistic drawing or painting intended for satire, caricature, or humor, or to the artistic style of such works. An artist who creates cartoons is called a cartoonist.[1]
> The term originated in the Middle Ages and first described a preparatory drawing for a piece of art, such as a painting, fresco, tapestry, or stained glass window. In the 19th century, it came to refer to humorous illustrations in magazines and newspapers, and in the early 20th century and onward it referred to comic strips and animated films.
> not to state the obvious but you're an ignorant fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUH! Just another shit-for-brains who doesn't understand that there is already another thread for Political Cartoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything posted in this thread is a cartoon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not you ignorant shit-stain.
> 
> You almost have a full deck however you are a jack off!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the master of ignorance speaks!
Click to expand...


YAWN.........your ignorance bores me!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUH! Just another shit-for-brains who doesn't understand that there is already another thread for Political Cartoons.
> 
> 
> No it's not you ignorant shit-stain.
> 
> You almost have a full deck however you are a jack off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the master of ignorance speaks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN.........your ignorance bores me!
Click to expand...

like i SAID THE MASTER OF IGNORANCE


----------



## daws101




----------



## Wyld Kard

According to Daws101 aka Dawgshit, an image like the one above is considered a "cartoon".  

After all he/she/it did say......



daws101 said:


> everything posted in this thread is a cartoon



Daws101 has proven yet again that he/she/it is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> According to Daws101 aka Dawgshit, an image like the one above is considered a "cartoon".
> 
> After all he/she/it did say......
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything posted in this thread is a cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daws101 has proven yet again that he/she/it is a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Againsheila

President Obama goes to a primary school to talk to the kids.

After his talk he offers question time.
One little boy puts up his hand, and Obama asks him his name.
" Walter," responds the little boy.
"And what is your question, Walter?"

"I have four questions" Mr. President.
First, "Why did the USA Bomb Libya without the support of the Congress?"

Second, "Why do you keep saying you fixed the economy when it's actually
gotten worse?"

Third, "Why did you say that Jeremiah Wright was your mentor, then
said that you knew nothing about his preaching and beliefs?"

Fourth, "Why are we lending money to Brazil to drill
for oil, but America is not allowed to drill for oil?"

Just then, the bell rings for recess.
Obama informs the kiddies that they will
continue after recess.

When they resume Obama says, "OK, where were we?
Oh, that's right: question time.
Who has a question?"

Another little boy puts up his hand.
Obama points him out and asks him his name.

"Steve," he responds.

"And what is your question, Steve?"

Actually, I have two questions.
First, "Why did the recess bell ring 20 minutes early?"

Second, "What happened to Walter?"


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101

Republicans are so stupid sometimes


----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## daws101




----------



## Starlight




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxwot4sGTrM]Hitler finds out he can't keep his doctor under Obamacare - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101

'nuff said.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIHz5tevLAw]Different Presidents, A Different Corps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101

namvet said:


>


zzzzzzzzz been there done that.


----------



## namvet

daws101 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzz been there done that.
Click to expand...


fried chicken to ???


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $political Grateful Czar.bmp


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $political obama rhett butler.bmp


----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## Bill Angel

Happy President's Day ;-)


----------



## daws101




----------



## Bill Angel

Ted Nugent as a Cross between Adolf Hitler and a Barking Dog ( animated morph)
The audio track is the remarks that Nugent made that sparked the current controversy.


----------



## HomeInspect

*A "Liberal Paradise" would be a place where everybody has guaranteed
employment, free comprehensive healthcare, free education, free food, free
housing, free clothing, free utilities, and only Law Enforcement has guns.
And believe it or not, such a place does indeed exist...

It's called prison.... For more Information contact:

Sheriff Joe Arpaio
Maricopa  County Sheriff's Office
Phoenix,  Arizona*


----------



## namvet




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $political funny obamacare kit.bmp


----------



## Mojo2

BDBoop said:


> Since they aren't actually political cartoons - this space for memes, etc.



Just a friendly note: I "Thanked" your post to commend your recognition of the need for such a thread.

And with that in mind, I ran across this today and wondered where to post it.



> Follow
> 
> Ted Cruz Verified account
> &#8207;@tedcruz
> How far we've come... pic.twitter.com/3ajyU3JVbv



https://twitter.com/tedcruz/status/444132104189014017/photo/1

Here?


----------



## Mojo2

Starlight said:


> View attachment 29629



When you control people's health care, you control them.

I don't want this guy controlling my life any more than he already has.

And that is too much.

I don't want my hired help telling me what I can or can't do.

At least no more'nay already do.

We enable and empower elected representatives to run this country the way WE want it run.

Without that dynamic understood by all we have jokers like Barack sneaking in and trying to tell US what to do.

Nope.

That won't work.


----------



## williepete




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

daws101 said:


>



That is far and away my favorite meme of the past year.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop

Ooh. I love this one! Just for you, [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]


----------



## Jughead




----------



## daws101

jughead said:


>


hey pal don't diss the stooges!


----------



## Bill Angel

Given what just occurred in the Crimea:
 Maimi Dade County in Fla and Bexar County in Texas are two counties in the USA with Hispanics in the majority. Should they be allowed to secede and be annexed by Mexico?


----------



## williepete




----------



## Bill Angel

"Hooray, now our sons can be drafted into the Russian Army!" :-/

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is far and away my favorite meme of the past year.
Click to expand...


Sacreligious, wrong. and flat out stupid.

I can see where it would appeal to you!


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale

MisterBeale said:


> ObamaCare: What You're Not Being Told - YouTube


----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## daws101




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101

namvet said:


>


if I was a fucking racist that still would not be funny..


----------



## namvet

daws101 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I was a fucking racist that still would not be funny..
Click to expand...


opinions are like assholes


----------



## daws101

namvet said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I was a fucking racist that still would not be funny..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> opinions are like assholes
Click to expand...

and your's reeks....


----------



## namvet

daws101 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I was a fucking racist that still would not be funny..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinions are like assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your's reeks....
Click to expand...


you must be a pretty fart smeller


----------



## daws101

namvet said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> opinions are like assholes
> 
> 
> 
> and your's reeks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you must be a pretty fart smeller
Click to expand...

 hey that's almost funny...bet it kills in the trailer  park ...


----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet

daws101 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your's reeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must be a pretty fart smeller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey that's almost funny...bet it kills in the trailer  park ...
Click to expand...


chuck you frarley........sis on your pister........go in your own jack yard and backoff


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

TODAY IS TAX DAY!


----------



## namvet

Bill Angel said:


> TODAY IS TAX DAY!




write in pay to the order of I plea the 5th


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## daws101




----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


>



Not cartoon is beyond your grasp, eh duhs?

You ARE a stupid one....


----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2CvmKhFHuls]The Dream Team Serenaders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

From Google+


----------



## Bill Angel

"Thoughts of a Cigar Store Indian in Baltimore"
Federal agency cancels Washington Redskins trademark registration, says name is disparaging​


----------



## namvet

Bill Angel said:


> "Thoughts of a Cigar Store Indian in Baltimore"
> Federal agency cancels Washington Redskins trademark registration, says name is disparaging​


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101

namvet said:


>


so a bush can fail some more?


----------



## namvet

daws101 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so a bush can fail some more?
Click to expand...







what's the USS Obozo look like. show us. and Clinton if you please


----------



## namvet




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## longknife

namvet said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so a bush can fail some more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the USS Obozo look like. show us. and Clinton if you please
Click to expand...


Nah. Here's what King Barry is going to send to make peace everywhere in the Middle East:


----------



## daws101

namvet said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so a bush can fail some more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the USS Obozo look like. show us. and Clinton if you please
Click to expand...

naming aircraft carries and other craft after bush is just another sign of wasted military spending...
yes I mean father and son..
bush one was no hero in ww2 he did what a million other guys did.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> naming aircraft carries and other craft after bush is just another sign of wasted military spending...
> yes I mean father and son..
> bush one was no hero in ww2 he did what a million other guys did.....



So duhs, did you actually FIGHT for the Sandinistas? I mean, did you go down to Nicaragua and kill some Indians for Ortega?

Or did you just sit in moms basement, smoking dope and spewing your hatred of Reagan and Capitalism?

Yeah, that's what I though....


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> naming aircraft carries and other craft after bush is just another sign of wasted military spending...
> yes I mean father and son..
> bush one was no hero in ww2 he did what a million other guys did.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So duhs, did you actually FIGHT for the Sandinistas? I mean, did you go down to Nicaragua and kill some Indians for Ortega?
> 
> Or did you just sit in moms basement, smoking dope and spewing your hatred of Reagan and Capitalism?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I though....
Click to expand...

you're so cute when you're absolutely wrong...


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

daws101 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so a bush can fail some more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the USS Obozo look like. show us. and Clinton if you please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naming aircraft carries and other craft after bush is just another sign of wasted military spending...
> yes I mean father and son..
> bush one was no hero in ww2 he did what a million other guys did.....
Click to expand...


how many of them became prez??? 






here's your USS Obozo


----------



## Bill Angel

The Hillary Clinton Nutcracker is now on sale 

I'm sure that the nutcracker can deal with softer nuts like the pecans that are pictured in the box, but can it also handle the "toughest nuts" like the Brazil nuts? ;-)​


----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## daws101

namvet said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the uss obozo look like. Show us. And clinton if you please
> 
> 
> 
> naming aircraft carries and other craft after bush is just another sign of wasted military spending...
> Yes i mean father and son..
> Bush one was no hero in ww2 he did what a million other guys did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many of them became prez???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's your uss obozo
Click to expand...

not a consideration


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

There is a is a discussion going on about "Is Hillary more like Bill Clinton or is she more like Obama?" The topic suggested to me creating a composite image by mixing together the images of Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, and President Obama. Is this perhaps what people are looking for as the face of a future President? [emoji33]


----------



## namvet




----------



## Mad Scientist

Look like anyone you know?


----------



## daws101

American Communist said:


> Look like anyone you know?


easy answer teabaggers


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## daws101




----------



## Bleipriester

namvet said:


>


----------



## Bill Angel

Law of the Jungle​


----------



## RoadVirus

namvet said:


>



Is that Nancy Pelosi or Michael Jackson?


----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

Don't even stick your head in just to ask a question.​The image of Hamas women marching while carrying models of rockets is from an article that appeared in 2012: West Bank turns green as Hamas stages its first rally in five years


----------



## Bill Angel

A Cease Fire Agreement with Hamas an attractive proposal?


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

> Russia has banned U.S. poultry imports as part of a decree signed by President Vladimir Putin , the country's veterinary service said Wednesday. Putin earlier signed an order banning or limiting imports of agricultural products from countries which have imposed sanctions on Russia.
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/russia-banning-us-poultry-imports-181311259.html


----------



## Bill Angel

Negotiations Between Army Ballistic Missile Agency Officials and NASA Officials​
Original image courtesy of NASA
Dr von Braun was also a believer or advocate of "Creation Science". 
See http://creationsafaris.com/wgcs_4vonbraun.htm


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

When the electoral contest is over, we are still going to have gridlock.


----------



## daws101




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

Government Gridlock Seems to Have Worked Out Well for Some Politicos.


----------



## namvet

HAVE SOME ICE CREAM !
In honor of the 44th President of the United States , Baskin-Robbins Ice Cream has introduced a new flavor: Barocky Road. Barocky Road is a blend of half vanilla, half chocolate, and surrounded by nuts and flakes. The vanilla portion of the mix is not openly advertised and usually denied as an ingredient. The nuts and flakes are all plentiful. The cost is $92.84 per scoop...so, out of a $100 bill, you are at least promised some CHANGE. When purchased, it will be presented to you in a large beautiful cone, but after you pay for it, the ice cream is taken out of the cone and given to the person in line behind you at no charge. You are left with an almost-empty wallet, staring at an empty cone and wondering what just happened. Then you realize this is what "redistribution of wealth" is all about.
Aren't you just stimulated?


----------



## Rocko

Congratulations Mia Love! She is going to do her best to represent the black community in Utah, otherwise known as the Utah Jazz.


----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


> HAVE SOME ICE CREAM !
> In honor of the 44th President of the United States , Baskin-Robbins Ice Cream has introduced a new flavor: Barocky Road. Barocky Road is a blend of half vanilla, half chocolate, and surrounded by nuts and flakes. The vanilla portion of the mix is not openly advertised and usually denied as an ingredient. The nuts and flakes are all plentiful. The cost is $92.84 per scoop...so, out of a $100 bill, you are at least promised some CHANGE. When purchased, it will be presented to you in a large beautiful cone, but after you pay for it, the ice cream is taken out of the cone and given to the person in line behind you at no charge. You are left with an almost-empty wallet, staring at an empty cone and wondering what just happened. Then you realize this is what "redistribution of wealth" is all about.
> Aren't you just stimulated?



  I really like that.  It's very clever.


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

Weren't the Pilgrims Illegal Aliens?


----------



## namvet

Ferguson relief


----------



## ChrisL

Bill Angel said:


> Weren't the Pilgrims Illegal Aliens? View attachment 34212



Errr, no they were not.  That is a stupid argument that liberals like to try and make though.


----------



## Bill Angel

Portrait of Kim Jong Un, depicted in the style of Andy Warhol


----------



## Bill Angel

Portrait of "The Dear Leader" of North Korea Kim Jong-il (1941-2011) looking at cattle, depicted in the style of Andy Warhol


----------



## Bill Angel

Kim Jong-il (1941- 2011) "The Dear Leader" of North Korea inspecting a Korean People's Army pig farm.


----------



## namvet

*warning - don't feed democrats after midnight !!!*
*



*


----------



## Bill Angel

"Lust Drags You Down to Hell" ;-)


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

Netanyahu looks into the future and sees the spectre of an Iranian atomic bomb


----------



## Bill Angel

Hillary Clinton has claimed that the spirit of Eleanor Roosevelt occasionally speaks to her.
See Bill Clinton claims that "Eleanor Roosevelt Passed Me a Message Through Hillary"--This Week CNS News
That assertion about her motivated me to create this image, a depiction of a statue incorporating a portrait that is a composite image of Hillary Clinton and Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Bill Angel

Cosplayer Costumed as the American Flag


----------



## longknife

Bill Angel said:


> Cosplayer Costumed as the American Flag


I don't find it humorous or the least bit appropriate.


----------



## Bill Angel

Donald Trump: The "Top Banana" in the Republican Political Polls?
See article Donald Trump Leads Republican Presidential Pack WSJ NBC Poll Finds - WSJ

The reference to Iron Man relates to the following quote:
"Today it is comic-book superhero narratives that matter. We live in the age of Iron Man, where an irrepressible, indomitable smart-aleck, able to verbally and physically parry just about anything, is the exemplar. And this has affected our political discourse."
See Donald Trump is a superhero but not in a good way

This satirical image is derived from a still image of Freddie Mercury from a music video by Queen:


----------



## Bill Angel

Booming Robo-Surgeries Attract FDA Scrutiny


----------



## namvet




----------

